# Dish 811



## nagua (Feb 18, 2005)

Have been reading all the problems with the 811. Have had 3 6000's all with problems. Dish wants to switch for an 811 for 100.00. Good idea?. Tanks for your input.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s nagua 

First off. there is a new HD receiver around the corner. It is referred to as the 411 or Vip211. This is Dish's first recevier that will do both MPEG2 and MPEG4 streams. Dish has plans to eventually move to MPEG4 but I would not expect to see MPEG4 in the near future. Do a search on vip211 and you should find some good threads on the topic. 

I was a 6000 user myself and the 811 was definitely a step up for me. Its UI is faster and nicer looking. The unit is also a a lot quieter that the 6000. 

The question you need to ask yourself is what problems are you looking to solve with the receiver if any at all. Once you figure those out and if there are any then ask if the 811 will help in these areas. 

The 2nd dilemma you have is do I go with the 811 that has some track record and time in the field or jump on the 211/411 wagon which at this point is an unknown in terms of reliability and feature set. 

Each person has his own risk level and that level should help you decide. Personally I would wait and go with the 211/411 since it is more future proof, but I would know going in that it might be a bumpy ride for while.


----------



## nagua (Feb 18, 2005)

Ron very much appreciate your input. Been with Dish for about 10 years. Good & Bad. I encounter pixilation and freezing of the picture Majestic and a couple of other VOOM channels. After they made the committment last night to send a new one this morning everything is beautiful. I could not ask for better performance. Have a pretty nice system and a lot of things hooked up so I don't just "plug & Play". Have to move stuff etc. Is it possible Dish is experiencing some problems and my receiver is fine. Maybe I should just live with it for the time being if it is intermitent.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

nagua said:


> ... Is it possible Dish is experiencing some problems and my receiver is fine. Maybe I should just live with it for the time being if it is intermitent.


I don't think that freezing picture is the 811. I think VOOM or Dish was having a hard time getting the picture up to the satellite in real time. "Man of LaMancha" was unwatchable, but "Lord Jim" was fine last night.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I would wait for the 411... sure it's going to have it's problems early on, but I would rather risk that than having to replace the 811 again in a year or two to get MPEG4. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I suggest the 211 instead.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

nagua said:


> Have been reading all the problems with the 811. Have had 3 6000's all with problems. Dish wants to switch for an 811 for 100.00. Good idea?. Tanks for your input.


I have no 6000 experience , but as an 811 owner for 18 months or so, I would NOT recommend this device. If you're a critical viewer, you'll notice frame loss here and there as well as a marginal ATSC reciever and EPG issues. It's gotten better lately, but Dish seems to have hit a wall or no longer cares to produce any more fixes with the 211/411 around the corner.

How can they call this a true HD reciever when the EPG simply cannot even fill an entire 16 x 9 screen or provide 2 hours of channel programing at a glance?


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

nagua said:


> Have been reading all the problems with the 811. Have had 3 6000's all with problems. Dish wants to switch for an 811 for 100.00. Good idea?. Tanks for your input.


I've had no problems with my 811 (have had it for a year) except the annoying guide issues, but I would wait a month or so and get a 211 or 411 instead. At some point down the road the HD will go Mpeg-4 and you will need a new receiver for that. The only concern is how buggy the 411 will be given Dish's past track record on hardware. :grin:


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The 811 has actually worked very well for me as a secondary receiver. It's not the best receiver that Dish has ever produced, but I think it's worth the $100 they are asking for it. If money is no issue, I'd wait for the 211, but you can count on it being more than $100.


----------

